# Macbook pro Qui rame



## bubuche19 (18 Avril 2009)

Salut a tous

j'ai un pbm, mon macbook pro rame... c'est nouveau et je ne comprends pas pourquoi ... 

j'ai essayé de nettoyer avec Onyx... mais ca n'a rien changé...
dans le moniteur d'activité : il y a deux fichiers bizarre : kernel task et windows server...

Je ne sais pas quoi faire, si c'est deja arrive pour vous dites le moi ... Merci 

A+


----------



## pierre22 (18 Avril 2009)

Salut

Avez vous de l'espace disque disponible?

Aussi effectuez tout cela :
voici la liste des opérations à effectuer dans l'ordre :

1°) Des applications, de la mémoire ram, des périphériques ont été installés avant le problème ?
C'est très souvent une cause de problème.



2°) Réparer les autorisations toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1452?viewlocale=fr_FR
(il est parfois nécessaire de recommencer 3 fois )

Méthode N°1
Pour redémarrer en "mode simple-utilisateur" :
1) Redémarrer l'ordinateur (en appuyant sur la touche reset si nécessaire).
2) Juste après le son de démarrage, appuyer simultanément sur les touches POMME et "S"... Une serie de lignes de texte défilent à l'écran... Relâchez les touches .... Et vous arrivez aussi à une ligne se terminant par le fameux symbole sus-indiqué (#).
Bravo ! Vous êtes alors en mode simple-utilisateur ! Vous allez maintenant enfin pouvoir lancer fsck !1. Tapez simplement ceci après le symbole # : fsck -y (si votre partition n'est pas journalisée) ou fsck -f (si votre partition est journalisée) et sur la touche "envoi" (la grosse touche avec la flèche qui fait demi-tour, appelée "retour chariot").
NB : Laissez un espace entre le "k" de fsck et le "-" qui suit !!!
2) C'est parti pour toute une série de test et de "tour de vis". Si des réparations sont nécessaires, vous aurez alors ce message :

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

Dans ce cas retapez fsck -y (ou fsck -f) jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus !
et recommencer trois frois
3. Quand fsck vous indique que tout est ok, qu'il n'y a plus de problèmes après les trois fois, alors tapez ceci après le symbole # : reboot
4. Réappuyer sur la touche "retour chariot" (envoi). L'ordinateur redémarre !!!!.

NB : Attention ! : Lorsque vous êtes en "mode simple-utilisateur", le clavier de votre ordinateur n'est plus en AZERTYUIOP mais en QWERTY, donc pour taper fsck -y/fsck -f, il faut utiliser les bonnes touches !!!! Utilisez le "-" (moins) du pavé numérique.
Pour vous aider, voici à quoi correspond un clavier en QWERTY

Plus simplement, ce n'est pas la touche tiret, mais celle juste à sa gauche, fermez la parenthèse

Attention !
Tapez bien fsck -y et non fsck =y, car votre clavier est en "qwerty" et non plus en "azerty" en mode "simple utilisateur" (utilisez la touche "-" du pavé numérique !)

NB : La commande fsck -y ne fonctionne que si vous avez désactivé la journalisation.
Si la journalisation est activée, alors tapez fsck -f au lieu de fsck -y !!!

Tous les détails : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°2
En redémarrant depuis ton CD d'installation en pressant pomme C au démarrage, et choisir lutilitaire de disque. (c'est long)

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°3
Onyx très bon utilitaire gratuit qui de plus, assure la maintenance du mac http://www.titanium.free.fr/ (Lire l'aide d'Onyx très bien faite)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

3°) Réparer le disque en démarrant avec le CD d'installation en pressant la touche C utiliser l'utilitaire de disque
Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1782?viewlocale=fr_FR

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

4°) Réinitialiser la pram et la nvram

Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

1. Éteignez lordinateur.
2. Localisez les touches suivantes sur le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Vous aurez besoin de maintenir ces touches enfoncées simultanément à l'étape 4.
3. Allumez l'ordinateur.
4. Appuyez sur Commande+Option+P+R. Vous devez appuyer sur ces touches avant l'apparition de l'écran gris.
5. Maintenez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur redémarre et que le son de démarrage se fasse entendre pour la deuxième fois.
6. Relâchez les touches.

La PRAM et la NVRAM de l'ordinateur sont maintenant réinitialisées aux valeurs par défaut.
Sur certains modèles, les réglages de l'horloge peuvent avoir été réinitialisés à une date par défaut.
Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation sur les ordinateurs PowerBook et iBook

Dans certaines situations de dépannage, lorsque la réinitialisation de la PRAM ne résout pas le problème, réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation peut constituer l'étape suivante adéquate. Pour en savoir plus sur les circonstances où cette action est appropriée et pour la marche à suivre afin de réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation sur un ordinateur PowerBook, consultez Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU) du PowerBook et de l'iBook.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

5°) Démarrer en désactivant les extensions (Mode sans échec)

Tous les détails : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR
1. Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
3. Aussitôt après la tonalité au démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Majuscule et maintenez-la enfoncée jusqu'à ce que : "Démarrage extensions désactivées" s'affiche.

À lissue de la procédure, faites redémarrer normalement l'ordinateur. Sélectionnez Redémarrer du menu Apple et n'appuyez sur aucune touche.

téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/


Cordialement


----------



## bubuche19 (18 Avril 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Avez vous de l'espace disque disponible?
> Oui, 100GO sur 186 totla
> ...



En tout cas... Merci pour la qualité de votre reponse... Vous bossez chez Apple ?


----------



## bubuche19 (18 Avril 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Avez vous de l'espace disque disponible? Oui 100 GO Sur 185
> 
> ...


----------



## pierre22 (18 Avril 2009)

Heureux de pouvoir vous aider,
(enfin espérons trouver le remède)

Combien de mémoire Ram possédez vous (voir en haut à gauche de l'écran dans la pomme =>à propos de ce mac
Cela rame tous le temps ou lors de certaines opérations? Si oui, lesquelles?

Juste un appareil photo numerique... Cela pourrait venir de là ? Non. Je ne penses pas. Vous avez sans doute installé un soft pour lui, mais est il connecté lorsque cela rame?

Vous bossez chez apple ? Non, c'est suite à des problèmes sur mes machines que j'ai appris tous cela grâce aux utilisateurs chevronnés de Macgé

Cordialement


----------



## bubuche19 (18 Avril 2009)

J'ai du partir précipitamment...DSL

Je ne risque rien en faisant votre procedure ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

En fait ca rame, de temps en temps comme ça... sans raison apparente...


----------



## pierre22 (19 Avril 2009)

J'ai du partir précipitamment...DSL (j'ai du dcnt aussi)

Je ne risque rien en faisant votre procedure ? A priori, non, mais le 100 % sur n'existe pas. Comme d'être sur de na pas glisser sur une peau de banane dans la journée

C'est pourquoi, il est fort sage de tout sauvegarder, du moins tout ce qui ce trouve dans le dossier maison, (voir photo)  avant l'installation spéciale bien cocher archiver et installer.

Aussi :
1°) Regarder le moniteur d'activité si des applications ne pompent pas la mémoire.

2°) Dans préférences système=>comptes=> Démarrage, si des application dont vous n'avez pas besoin ne s'ouvrent pas automatiquement au démarrage.
Clic sur masquer pour les désactiver.
Attention de ne pas supprimer par exemple; ICal AlarmSheduler, sinon vos éventuelles alarmes de calendrier n'auront plus lieu.

Cordialement


----------



## bubuche19 (19 Avril 2009)

Au niveau du démarage, je n'ai quasi rien juste un truc pour Itunes helpers...

J'ai 2GO de ram...

DAns le moniteur d'activité, il y a a priori rien...( juste windows server et kernel task)

est ce normal ?


----------



## pierre22 (19 Avril 2009)

Au niveau du démarrage, je n'ai quasi rien juste un truc pour Itunes helpers...

J'ai 2GO de ram... (c'est bien)


Dans le moniteur d'activité, il y a a priori rien...( juste windows server et kernel task)
est ce normal ?
(il devrait y avoir les applications que tu utilise par exemple Safari)


----------



## bubuche19 (19 Avril 2009)

(il devrait y avoir les applications que tu utilise par exemple Safari)[/QUOTE]
oui ils y sont... Je vais essayer votre procedure dans la semaine...

Comme, j'ai pas d'imprimante je vais l'imprimer au bureau lundi et je la ferai apres...

Je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution...

En tout cas merci infiniment de votre aide...


----------



## pierre22 (19 Avril 2009)

De rien

Effectivement, il vaut mieux tout imprimer, ou si vous avez deux machines lire à l'écran.

Pour réinstaller, prendre son temps, ne pas prévoir de rendez-vous trop proche.

*Sauvegarder*:sleep:

Cordialement


----------



## redchou (22 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir !
J'ai moi aussi des soucis avec mon nouveau mac book pro..
(2.4 Ghz intel core 2 Duo, 2Go de DDR3, Mac OS X 10.5.6)
Il rame a fond depuis quelques heures.. j'ai essayé de redémarrer.. Rien n'y fait..
Quand je fait top dans terminal, j'ai 7000Mo de mémoire virtuelle =!
Ca me parait énorme.. Ce doit être pour cela qu'il a du mal, si il utilise 7Go de mémoire virtuelle.. 
Quand je démarre le Mac, je lance safari il prend 1Go de mémoire ! normal ?
Est-ce que l'on peut et comment gérer la mémoire virtuelle ?
Et comment vider le swap des applications ?
Cordialement,
Redchou.


----------



## pierre22 (22 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Regarder ce qui est indiqué dans Moniteur d'activité.

Aussi, Voici la liste des opérations à effectuer dans l'ordre :

Point N°1: Des applications, de la mémoire ram, des périphériques ont été installés avant le problème ?
C'est très souvent une cause de problème.
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::

Point N° 2: Réparer les autorisations toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1452?viewlocale=fr_FR
(il est parfois nécessaire de recommencer 3 fois )

Méthode N°1
Pour redémarrer en "mode simple-utilisateur" :
1) Redémarrer l'ordinateur (en appuyant sur la touche reset si nécessaire).
2) Juste après le son de démarrage, appuyer simultanément sur les touches POMME et "S"... Une serie de lignes de texte défilent à l'écran... Relâchez les touches .... Et vous arrivez aussi à une ligne se terminant par le fameux symbole sus-indiqué (#).
Bravo ! Vous êtes alors en mode simple-utilisateur ! Vous allez maintenant enfin pouvoir lancer fsck !1. Tapez simplement ceci après le symbole # : fsck -y (si votre partition n'est pas journalisée) ou fsck -f (si votre partition est journalisée) et sur la touche "envoi" (la grosse touche avec la flèche qui fait demi-tour, appelée "retour chariot").
NB : Laissez un espace entre le "k" de fsck et le "-" qui suit !!!
2) C'est parti pour toute une série de test et de "tour de vis". Si des réparations sont nécessaires, vous aurez alors ce message :

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

Dans ce cas retapez fsck -y (ou fsck -f) jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus !
et recommencer trois frois
3. Quand fsck vous indique que tout est ok, qu'il n'y a plus de problèmes après les trois fois, alors tapez ceci après le symbole # : reboot
4. Réappuyer sur la touche "retour chariot" (envoi). L'ordinateur redémarre !!!!.

NB : Attention ! : Lorsque vous êtes en "mode simple-utilisateur", le clavier de votre ordinateur n'est plus en AZERTYUIOP mais en QWERTY, donc pour taper fsck -y/fsck -f, il faut utiliser les bonnes touches !!!! Utilisez le "-" (moins) du pavé numérique.
Pour vous aider, voici à quoi correspond un clavier en QWERTY

Plus simplement, ce n'est pas la touche tiret, mais celle juste à sa gauche, fermez la parenthèse

Attention !
Tapez bien fsck -y et non fsck =y, car votre clavier est en "qwerty" et non plus en "azerty" en mode "simple utilisateur" (utilisez la touche "-" du pavé numérique !)

NB : La commande fsck -y ne fonctionne que si vous avez désactivé la journalisation.
Si la journalisation est activée, alors tapez fsck -f au lieu de fsck -y !!!

Tous les détails : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°2
En redémarrant depuis ton CD d'installation en pressant pomme C au démarrage, et choisir lutilitaire de disque. (c'est long)

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°3
Onyx très bon utilitaire gratuit qui de plus, assure la maintenance du mac http://www.titanium.free.fr/ (Lire l'aide d'Onyx très bien faite)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::::::

Point N°3 : Réparer le disque en démarrant avec le CD d'installation en pressant la touche C utiliser l'utilitaire de disque
Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1782?viewlocale=fr_FR

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::::::::

Point N°4 : Réinitialiser la pram et la nvram

Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

1. Éteignez lordinateur.
2. Localisez les touches suivantes sur le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Vous aurez besoin de maintenir ces touches enfoncées simultanément à l'étape 4.
3. Allumez l'ordinateur.
4. Appuyez sur Commande+Option+P+R. Vous devez appuyer sur ces touches avant l'apparition de l'écran gris.
5. Maintenez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur redémarre et que le son de démarrage se fasse entendre pour la deuxième fois.
6. Relâchez les touches.

La PRAM et la NVRAM de l'ordinateur sont maintenant réinitialisées aux valeurs par défaut.
Sur certains modèles, les réglages de l'horloge peuvent avoir été réinitialisés à une date par défaut.
Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation sur les ordinateurs PowerBook et iBook

Dans certaines situations de dépannage, lorsque la réinitialisation de la PRAM ne résout pas le problème, réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation peut constituer l'étape suivante adéquate. Pour en savoir plus sur les circonstances où cette action est appropriée et pour la marche à suivre afin de réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation sur un ordinateur PowerBook, consultez Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU) du PowerBook et de l'iBook.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::

Point N°5: Démarrer en désactivant les extensions (Mode sans échec)

Tous les détails : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR
1. Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
3. Aussitôt après la tonalité au démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Majuscule et maintenez-la enfoncée jusqu'à ce que : "Démarrage extensions désactivées" s'affiche.

À lissue de la procédure, faites redémarrer normalement l'ordinateur. Sélectionnez Redémarrer du menu Apple et n'appuyez sur aucune touche.

Point n°6 : Téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/


Cordialement


----------



## mestizo93 (15 Mai 2009)

Je suis débutant, jai le meme probleme kernel task qui rend mon macbookpro 4gigaderam bien lent, si je realise toutes les procédures citées précedemment, cela signifie "formater" mon ordi ? je vais perdre tout ce qu'il y a sur mon disque dur ? 
d'abord essayer de réparer les autorisations, et si le kernel task continue a bouffer la ram, je suis les étapes suivantes ou quoi qu'il arrive , il faut faire toutes les étapes ?


----------



## pierre22 (15 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Il n'est pas question de reformater, du moins pas dans un premier temps.
Si toutes les procédures de dépannages échouent, vous pourrez dans cette hypothèse effectuer une installation spéciale en cochant Archiver et installer.
Pour la lenteur, réinitialiser la pram:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Solution apple pour le kernel panik
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1710?viewlocale=fr_FR

L'installation spéciale à pour intérêt de réinstaller un système propre et neuf en conservant les préférence les logiciels tiers, et les fichiers personnels, toutefois il est plus sage de sauvegarder les données importantes avant la réinstallation.


http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1892?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Cordialement


----------



## mestizo93 (17 Mai 2009)

merci.
comment savoir si ma partition est journalisée ou non ?


----------



## pierre22 (17 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Dans Applications=>Utilities=>Ouvrir Profil du système.
Dans matériel=>ATA=>ton disque.

Cordialement


----------

